# Living in Spain and Working in Gibraltar - Who gets the taxes?



## Andresus (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello everyone.

I'm a Portuguese national that lives and resides in the UK. 

I've been offered a role in Gibraltar but I'm thinking of living in Spain.

My question is:

- Working in Gibraltar, I'll pay my taxes to the UK system and as a resident in Spain I'll have to pay the difference between the UK tax value and the Spain tax value? Is this correct?

Can someone help me with this issue?

Thank you.


----------

